# "oh boy Evil Bay"



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out this Evil Bay sellers item up for sale!! Pretty well sums up what we've been discussing about "customer service" READ the DESCRIPTION of the item!!! Greg E. you will be "very interested" Hah LOL Regal

aristo craft A&B units - eBay (item 170448642537 end time Feb-24-10 09:21:20 PST)


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope the sap bidding read the description.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup! you have to read "everything" even then you can be scammed, or mislead!! I was interested over the last two months, and this from the mouth of paypal and ebay, that the "ONE" item they have the most problems with are guitars!!!! descriptions not accurate, and or customer not receiving what was paid for or as described!! I have a list a page long of people "NOT" to do business with again. The list would surprise you some big "evil bayers" on there!! "Buyer Beware" and then some comes to mind!! Thank you know who that I have way more "positive" deals than "negative" ones!!! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Listing seems pritty clear to me, if you dont read it then you deserve what you get? guy is not scamming anyone Jerry. I Dont know how much clearer he could have made the listing. Quote...the Dum Dum at Aristo craft never returned my trucks for the A unit... So its not just us that have all these BS issues with Aristo AAAAAAAAAAAAA NO SURPRISE THERE.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Once again NIcky you dint read or comprehend the post. It really wasn't about scamming it's about "customer service" the reply to JE Bouck was more about being scammed!! By the way Nicky you are on my list but NOT the one you think!! Hah LOL Regal But then again when Nicky pops in you have to consider the "Source" hah!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Jerry im glad im on your list, Cause i dont give away anything anymore i learned my lesson once.............Gave some one a GREAT deal cause she cryed to me about how bad she had it, then after that she started buying all sorts of exspensive stuff so she wasnt as bad off as she leed me to beleive. My bad fool me once....








Some Ebayers are the biggest bunch of babys they want new ,but want to pay nothing for it. unless it say NEW it like going to a yard sale you get someones used items, you are buying used items so dont be surprised if it isnt perfect or new when its advertised as used.....CRY BABYS Galore want to buy for nothing and get a new item. PLEASE...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a "Live Steamer" so I don't much care about this item for sale but that means I have no idea what it is worth... but your comments beg some questions...

What is so wrong with the description? It may be a bit poor in grammar and sentence structure, but read some posts here for compareson. I understand by "reading between the lines" that he has a "B" unit for sale with an "A" unit that has no wheels/trucks and is missing a horn. The trucks are missing because, as his story goes, Aristo failed to return them to him after he sent them to Aristo for some reason which I assume was repair. The description ends with a statement that the Seller assumes are responsibility for the description... and odd statement to me, but is that what you find so wrong?

What would the price be for this "B" unit alone? Is it close to the present bid of $123.00? Is that way too high? Way too low? What would the shell of the "A" unit be worth? Does that add to the value or is the winner paying to dispose of trash for the seller?

If "E-BAY" is so "EVIL" then WHY are you even looking at listings there? Sure, there are sellers there that are unscrupulous, but so are some retailers at the local mall and in downtown businesses and they also advertise in the local newspaper and phonebook and through the Postal Service. When I find a seller, no matter where they are located, that is "evil" I, from then on, avoid doing business with them... period. If I found "E-BAY" to be "EVIL" I would just avoid them and not waste my time looking for more evil in their midst.

But, please... WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PARTICULAR LISTING? Please explain your discontent.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

C.T.
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing IS PUT IN BY EBAY ON ALL AUCTIONS NOW to protect themselves, and as far as the other thing goes. Some wish to pay nothing and then are surprised when there item arrives as listed but doesnt look like what the buyer thought in his mind that he was getting. Once again a BUNCH OF CRY BABYS. Thankfully ebay has reversed its policy about sellers not being able to leave neg feedback for these morons and soon the the sellers will once again be able to leave fair feedback and not just the buyers... Ebay is a Yard Sale or Flea market online thats it, some think its more but its not. Its just a place to get rid of your old stuff. Or New old stuff.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not see anything wrong with the description either. The seller even gave two photos that could be enlarged showing what was missing. What do you expect?????? No one twists anyones arm to even look at E Bay. If you feel such a strong distaste for it, stay away from it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You guy's all missed the point! It was NOT about Ebay or the description the seller put in there it was about what the seller said in the description about Aristo!! Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez and Nicky nothing was said about your and my deal, even though it could have been, but you opened the door to something, I never have said anything about, and the door as far as my side of it will be CLOSED! What you think you know and what you know are way different, and I will leave it at that, nothing was intended about our deal, And I would appreciate if you are going to comment on my posts you read, understand, and don't read between the lines, and misunderstand ANYTHING!! and comment on anything you don't know the true, and whole or complete facts on! Nuff said this wasn't meant to be a "bashing" post as it has turned out to be, it was only intended to be one of the lack of customer service as stated in the description!! Hope that clarifies everything I hope! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What are you talking about Jerry, Quote [ Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez and Nicky nothing was said about your and my deal, even though it could have been, but you opened the door to something, I never have said anything about, and the door as far as my side of it will be CLOSED! What you think you know and what you know are way different, and I will leave it at that, nothing was intended about our deal,] ... Didnt you see the word she in that post? come on read before you post Skippie.......








If i was talking about you i would have used your name. You know im not bashful







I did understand what your point was but i added to it, talk about funny auction
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aristo-Craft-29...439d93b81a


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 24 Feb 2010 11:07 AM 
You guy's all missed the point! It was NOT about Ebay or the description the seller put in there it was about what the seller said in the description about Aristo!! Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez and Nicky nothing was said about your and my deal, even though it could have been, but you opened the door to something, I never have said anything about, and the door as far as my side of it will be CLOSED! What you think you know and what you know are way different, and I will leave it at that, nothing was intended about our deal, And I would appreciate if you are going to comment on my posts you read, understand, and don't read between the lines, and misunderstand ANYTHING!! and comment on anything you don't know the true, and whole or complete facts on! Nuff said this wasn't meant to be a "bashing" post as it has turned out to be, it was only intended to be one of the lack of customer service as stated in the description!! Hope that clarifies everything I hope! Regal 

Yup! I missed the point completely. Sorry... from the subject line "Oh boy Evil Bay" I made the immediate assumption that it was about the "Evils" of the method of selling and that lead to serious investigation of the description being deceptive (evil) and I found none... 'cept maybe for cryptic wording or such (which has been explained to my satisfaction). Then comments here furthered my confusion by people who either apparently also missed the point or had some sort of inside information between you and he and seemed (to me) to be in complete agreement with you. 

Sorry.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

The seller did throw Aristocraft under the bus. Who really knows who's fault it was. Easy to place blame when the other side has no say.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you Steve. I thought the REGAL was posting about the trucks missing or something, not someone whining about aristo.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well maybe Aristo needs to be thrown under a bus, once in awhile, i'm still waiting on a return call from about a year ago on some service issues! Just gave up and went a different way!! Regal oh and by the way that is from personal experience!! Not 3rd party, and I'm sure there are alot of people out there with the same experience. And then if you talk about other manufacturer's, and retailers, may be even worse. Again it's about customer service not sellers and evil bay!! Regal


----------



## jimmijim (Feb 24, 2010)

My Aunt usta live in Lancaster Pa. Near the Trojan boat works and the Schick factory. Highland drive right off rt.30. I like American Flyers And Studebakers too. Just getting into Lionel. Will buy a used one on e-bay. My wife bought me a G scale Holiday x-press 2 Xmasses ago. What a piece of chit. For what she paid I could have had a good 0 gauge. I was really disappointed when looking at the size of the wrapped package as I had an Inkling she was going to buy me a Lionel train. Too thick of a package for an O gauge. I had to fake being surprised and super happy. I like buying and selling on e-bay. jimmijim


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That is why I buy my own Christmas and B-Day presents. If they're not what I wanted, it's my own fault. If she has to buy me something, she can buy me underwear. Randy


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The personal stuff aside.... 

A post that uses a listing by a disgruntled former Aristo client selling his goodies on Ebay that the OP is using to point out the failures of Aristos service department *really shouldn't* be labeled "Oh boy Evil-bay" as its misleading. Ebay has absolutly nothing to do with Aristo's service or lack there of, something more like "further proof of Aristo's yada-yada-yada" would have been more accurate and more helpfull. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 24 Feb 2010 01:33 PM 
The personal stuff aside.... 

A post that uses a listing by a disgruntled former Aristo client selling his goodies on Ebay that the OP is using to point out the failures of Aristos service department *really shouldn't* be labeled "Oh boy Evil-bay" as its misleading. Ebay has absolutly nothing to do with Aristo's service or lack there of, something more like "further proof of Aristo's yada-yada-yada" would have been more accurate and more helpfull. 

Just my 2 cents










Well everyone is entitled to there own veiw...










HA HA HA !!!! I luv this place YADA YADA YADA


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 24 Feb 2010 01:10 PM 
Well maybe Aristo needs to be thrown under a bus, once in awhile, i'm still waiting on a return call from about a year ago on some service issues! Just gave up and went a different way!! Regal oh and by the way that is from personal experience!! Not 3rd party, and I'm sure there are alot of people out there with the same experience. And then if you talk about other manufacturer's, and retailers, may be even worse. Again it's about customer service not sellers and evil bay!! Regal 

Jerry, 
You dont need to do that, Aristo does it to themselfs everyday,thats why they get on there forum and whine about how great they are when in fact the reason latley they have been addressing there short comings is because we no longer accept poor quality period and people are finally stepping up and letting them know that. Thanks to a few of people of course.


----------



## jimmijim (Feb 24, 2010)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Feb 2010 01:33 PM 
That is why I buy my own Christmas and B-Day presents. If they're not what I wanted, it's my own fault. If she has to buy me something, she can buy me underwear. Randy Randy. I am originally from Weirton Wv. Been here in Dothan Al. 3 yrs and a 92 corvette owner. Nice website and stuff. jimmijim


----------

